# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Nibblers or shears ?

## yochemin

Hi all ,
I've got some jobs coming up that involve sheet metal cutting , mostly colorbond [corrugated] and maybe I'll need to cut some holes in a container sides , or will that be to thick?
What's the best tool , nibbler or shears? will be electric not air. 
Any thoughts on cutting conture's? Tips on how to would be more than welcome. 
Cheers , yochemin

----------


## BRADFORD

Some years ago I bought a nibbler thingy that attached to an electric drill, it was quite cheap but it is brilliant for cutting corrugated iron, a little slow but you can easily cut any shape you like. It would be no good for cutting holes in a container, I'd say an angle grinder would be the go for that.

----------


## nww1969

Nibblers used to be very expensive to buy not sure if its still the case.
I just use the grinder with the thin disc designed for cutting colourbond
and then wipe over with kero to collect all debris.

----------


## yochemin

Thanks fellas ,
It's a new house and I was trying to do without any fling , not wanting to move benches outsde , hence the nibbler , I used those thin disc to cut up an old water tank , they are good .  
yochemin

----------


## sundancewfs

keep in mind that a nibbler spits out thousands of tiny cresent shaped bits of waste. A clean-up magnet is a must! The advantage is they don't burn the coating of the colorbond.

----------


## Snapman007

check out this link in the woodwork forums cutting corrugated iron? - Woodwork Forums

----------

